# Mozart in 12/8 except Lacrimosa?



## Pawelec

Replying in another topic made me realise I cannot name any other movement by Mozart which is in 12/8 meter. Did he even write any? My guess is there are probably some in operatic works but I'm not so sure about instrumental music.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------

